# Carbon framed road bike used all year round?



## lb81 (17 Aug 2012)

I am upgrading my bike as it is my main transport and i cover around 120 miles a week. 

It will get used for a daily commute of about 40 miles + long weekenders. 
Not bothered about racks and guards etc, speed and weight are more important considerations as i want something fast and compliant so a couple of bikes on my list are carbon framed.

My concern would be a Carbon bikes ability to stand up to use in foul winter conditions. 

I know that generally speaking Carbon race bikes are kept for fair weather sunday best, but does anyone use theirs for all year round riding and if so any problems or additional things i should consider?


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2012)

lb81 said:


> Would be a Carbon bike be able to stand up to use in foul winter conditions.


Yes, simple as that


----------



## jayonabike (17 Aug 2012)

Fast & light & all year round use? You thought about Titanium? (Although what Smokeysmoo said is right, carbon would be fine all year round)


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Aug 2012)

Yep, I use mine in all weathers. Just give ity a good clean after you have been out on it. The only issue I have is, it won't take full guards, so if riding in a group I may consider using the old steel bike with guards on.


----------



## lb81 (17 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Yep, I use mine in all weathers. Just give ity a good clean after you have been out on it. The only issue I have is, it won't take full guards, so if riding in a group I may consider using the old steel bike with guards on.



Cleaning after every ride is one of the problems in that i cant. At best it will get cleaned 2 or 3 times a week...


----------



## lb81 (17 Aug 2012)

jayonabike said:


> Fast & light & all year round use? You thought about Titanium? (Although what Smokeysmoo said is right, carbon would be fine all year round)



Good ti framed bikes max £1500?


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2012)

lb81 said:


> Cleaning after every ride is one of the problems in that i cant. At best it will get cleaned 2 or 3 times a week...


You won't be challenging some on here for the cleaning record, but i'd wager that's more than most bikes get in a month!

It will be fine


----------



## jayonabike (17 Aug 2012)

The Van Nicholas Mistral is around £1600, FatBirds have some different build options starting at £1349. The Sabbath Silk Road at £1799 with Tiagra is a little over budget but worth a look.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2012)

OK I have to say it, you could forget the low end carbon frame your budget will get you and get the most advanced alu frame in the world by buying one of THESE 

I actually gave up carbon and switched to the CAAD about 18 months ago, and wish I'd done it sooner. It's lighter than any cf bike I've owned, faster, and arguably more comfortable.

The link is for illustration purposes, but the CAAD10 105 is well in your budget, (assuming from others that £1500 is your budget).


----------



## Blue (17 Aug 2012)

It isn't the carbon frame that you should worry about, it's the components. That's why winter hacks have cheap components and full guards. It's the components that will suffer from the salty/gritty spray from winter roads.


----------



## lb81 (17 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> OK I have to say it, you could forget the low end carbon frame your budget will get you and get the most advanced alu frame in the world by buying one of THESE
> 
> I actually gave up carbon and switched to the CAAD about 18 months ago, and wish I'd done it sooner. It's lighter than any cf bike I've owned, faster, and arguably more comfortable.
> 
> The link is for illustration purposes, but the CAAD10 105 is well in your budget, (assuming from others that £1500 is your budget).



Fair point. I have been looking at all sorts tbh including Alu.

A couple of Carbon bikes were on the list hence the question. I said 1500 budget in a post above, to be fair that would be stretching it to its limit and would prefer some change, probably to buy an extra set of decent wheels so i have a good and bad weather set fitted with suitable rubber.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2012)

Blue said:


> , it's the components. That's why winter hacks have cheap components and full guards. It's the components that will suffer from the salty/gritty spray from winter roads.


 
Thats one of the reasons I only ride fixed in the winter. I commute on a fixed all year round and have a geared bike for Sunday best, the geared bike gets put away in the autumn and is got out again in the spring.


----------



## lb81 (17 Aug 2012)

jayonabike said:


> The Van Nicholas Mistral is around £1600, FatBirds have some different build options starting at £1349. The Sabbath Silk Road at £1799 with Tiagra is a little over budget but worth a look.


 
The Van Nicholas bikes are SERIOUSLY nice... however if I bought one I think my wife may murder me in my sleep...


----------



## Piemaster (17 Aug 2012)

I'd agree with the components thing and could actually argue carbon makes a better winter bike than steel/alloy as it doesn't corrode. I suspect metal frames are a lot more easily recycled too.

I'll still be sticking to the steel framed bike for winter/ commuter use though as it will take 'guards and a rack


----------



## lb81 (17 Aug 2012)

dave r said:


> Thats one of the reasons I only ride fixed in the winter. I commute on a fixed all year and have a geared bike for Sunday best, the geared bike gets put away in the autumn and is got out again in the spring.


 
I have been looking at fixed as well.

My rigid MTB is sometimes run as a single speed so I am used to one speed, but I have yet to try fixed on a road bike which I suspect is a different experience entirely. There are also some pretty steep hills on my commute.

My fitness is such that I generally only use a short spread of gears on my current bike which has a triple but I am not sure its of a sufficient level to tackle my route on a fixed wheel.


----------



## lb81 (17 Aug 2012)

Piemaster said:


> I'll still be sticking to the steel framed bike for winter/ commuter use though as it will take 'guards and a rack


 
Speaking of steel this has crept on to my radar and I think I am in love. I might never need another bike. Although it does slightly make a mockery of some of my opening statement that "weight is a more important consideration". 

Reading reviews though it would appear that its not that heavy and a better wheel set would further lower weight...

Its funny, I love steel (My MTB is steel) but I hadn't considered a high end steel frame as a possible until ti was mentioned by jayonabike... 

Its also worth pointing out to all that I do have my MTB hack to fall back on if the weather is _really _bad.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2012)

lb81 said:


> Speaking of steel this has crept on to my radar and I think I am in love. I might never need another bike. Although it does slightly make a mockery of some of my opening statement that "weight is a more important consideration".
> 
> Reading reviews though it would appear that its not that heavy and a better wheel set would further lower weight...
> 
> ...


 
I like the Genesis as well, I also like their Day 01 Cross.

http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/cross/day-01/day-01-cross


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Aug 2012)

lb81 said:


> My concern would be a Carbon bikes ability to stand up to use in foul winter conditions.
> 
> I know that generally speaking Carbon race bikes are kept for fair weather sunday best, but does anyone use theirs for all year round riding and if so any problems or additional things i should consider?


 
carbon fibre frames are also commonly used for cyclo cross and MTB - it's not an issue worth considering.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Aug 2012)

OP, if you are commuting through the week and riding for pleasure at weekends have you considered splitting your budget from a looked after second hand alu (or similar) for commuting and a decent carbon ride for weekends? £1500-£1600 is a reasonable figure to do that with. 

LB81- For the budget i haven't seen the Caad 10 cheaper yet for such gr8 spec (dura ace):

http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/bi...r-black-size-54cm&utm_campaign=froogle#134015

+1 on the Titanium framed efforts for the one bike solution.


----------



## Dangermouse (18 Aug 2012)

Also dont forget the Carrera , its a good bike and you get the carbon frame, decent components and you get that all important change from £1500.........£500.01 to be precise.
Enough change there to get some nice wheels.


----------



## lb81 (18 Aug 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> OP, if you are commuting through the week and riding for pleasure at weekends have you considered splitting your budget from a looked after second hand alu (or similar) for commuting and a decent carbon ride for weekends? £1500-£1600 is a reasonable figure to do that with.


 
I have indeed considered it.

I have also considered keeping my current road bike (Triban 3) as my winter hack. The thing is I only really have the space for two bikes, I already have a rigid MTB which I am not getting rid of and can double as a real foul weather hack or back up, so having just one all purpose decent road bike is the only real option.

The other consideration and the most important is that much of my week is spent commuting down what are actually really nice riding roads, with quite a bit of scope to vary my route. As I am doing it day in day out and in all weathers, I would rather do it on something I can enjoy riding and for it to be a daily pleasure rather than something utilitarian and boring.

As stated previously, I don't need panniers, don't like mudguards and at most I will run with 25mm rubber so this obviously frees up much more choice... and I am fortunate in that it doesn't get left in a communal bike rack as it will have a nice warm office to sit in during the day and will never get left locked up anywhere.

I also take the point about component wear rates. But to be fair, my bikes are always well maintained and wear is kept to a minimum (My MTB has had the same Deore groupset for over 5 years and it gets ridden _hard _in all conditions) and having to replace a chain, cassette etc every 6 months hardly compares to the cost of running and maintaining a car over the same distance and time period, so again not an issue.

I don't really have any experience of Carbon as a bike material beyond the Carbon fork on the Triban, I figured that as they make all sorts of things it would probably be ok but you hear and read a lot of differing opinions on it and in particular its durability... and I gather that as with traditional materials, all Carbon frames will not be created equally and will be of differing quality. 

I will expect this bike to last for a good few years to come so my priority will be the frame / forks with the spec of the components a secondary consideration for now.

The CAAD 10 does look very nice indeed. I think Ultegra will be overkill though and I would be tempted by the 105 spec and spend the change on some other bits.


----------



## Banjo (18 Aug 2012)

I have ridden Ultegra and 105 and theres little noticeable difference when riding .105 bits are cheaper to replace when worn out.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Aug 2012)

lb81 said:


> I have indeed considered it.
> 
> I have also considered keeping my current road bike (Triban 3) as my winter hack. The thing is I only really have the space for two bikes, I already have a rigid MTB which I am not getting rid of and can double as a real foul weather hack or back up, so having just one all purpose decent road bike is the only real option.
> 
> ...


Keep the old bike for the rough stuff and get the Carbon bike you want with your budget. Sorted!


----------



## lb81 (18 Aug 2012)

So after a days research i have decided that:

1. I should have no concerns at all about Carbon.
2. I have gone off on a bit of side route and spent the latter part of the day looking at high ish end cross bikes! Being an MTBer at heart the prospect of a light & fast do it all bike that can also rip up some trails either at the weekend or indeed as part of my daily slog is really appealing.

Been looking at this 
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOODDRIV/on_one_dirty_disco_cyclocross_rival

Which looks like an immense bit of kit and was recently ridden around the world by this guy who i have decided is a complete legend.
http://road.cc/content/news/59716-i...holder-mike-hall-talks-round-world-record-kit


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Aug 2012)

lb81 said:


> So after a days research i have decided that:
> 
> 1. I should have no concerns at all about Carbon.
> 2. I have gone off on a bit of side route and spent the latter part of the day looking at high ish end cross bikes! Being an MTBer at heart the prospect of a light & fast do it all bike that can also rip up some trails either at the weekend or indeed as part of my daily slog is really appealing.
> ...


 
I have a Cannondale Caadx 2012 and, as a do it all bike, it is simply amazing. There will be a fair bit of adjustment RE bar height depending on your purpose and preference. 
I would also note though that you still might feel that it isn't an out and out road bike. Depends how much you get the bug. It can end up an expensive hobby. You end up finding reason for bikes that will do little more than see sunny weather. In the UK?


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

Just had a read up on Mikes acheivement........yes you are correct, he is a complete legend that ride must take some doing LEJOG looks hard enough let alone the globe and no punctures for thousands of miles


----------



## lb81 (24 Aug 2012)

Sooo

After all that what do i end up with...?

A boardman CX...!

Looked at and test rode several bikes but it was the CX geometry that i felt the most comfortable on, by quite a long way in fact.

I guess its due to the higher front and more relaxed head angle which is closer to my MTB roots.

After much discussion with SWMBO i decided the Boardman was much better value v the on-one and as it is an all round work horse i would be less concerned about the boardman picking up the odd ding... (I also considered the Whyte & Kenesis)

It has also left me with some spare cash in the budget for some new kit and choice changes/upgrades.

I opted for a large frame for the higher front end and longer top tube, but have ordered a Ritchey stem in 100mm flavour to shorten the reach, increase control and alow the saddle to be run further back and shift my weight a little further back than the stock 120mm item will allow.

Otherwise took it boxed from the store and built it myself, stripped and greased the BB30 and i think i have just about got the BB5's set up spot on and just need to bed in fully.

Saddle and pedals changed for my normal ones and some 25mm Gators fitted for commuter duties. Currently using the 110mm stem from the T3 until the new one arrives.

Next will be another set of wheels, preferably lighter ones to run on the road with the gators and keep the Ritchey OC's fitted with x tires for mixed terrain, although my options on this front would appear to be quite limited at the moment! 

Here she is:


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Aug 2012)

looks nice! i reckon i could do with a crosser as i have some small ish trails round by me that i can hit at lunch times.

enjoy it!!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2012)

Why buy one of those and leave mudguards off?


----------



## lb81 (24 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Why buy one of those and leave mudguards off?



Erm... Not sure. I have never really liked or used mudguards on any bike. The fact they fit was irrelevant to my choice as was the ability to fit a rack...


----------



## Globalti (24 Aug 2012)

I bought a Spesh Tricross disc, which looks to have a similar shape to that Boardman. I tested that but was put off by the double and the fact that it was Halfrauds. Have now used the Spesh with a rack and panniers and I was delighted with the way it all went together and rode - it makes an excellent tourer. Not much cop as a crosser though.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2012)

lb81 said:


> Erm... Not sure. I have never really liked or used mudguards on any bike. The fact they fit was irrelevant to my choice as was the ability to fit a rack...


 
So why buy a cx? Why not just buy a road bike?


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> So why buy a cx? Why not just buy a road bike?


 
It's got disc brakes innit!


----------



## Vichingo (24 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> It's got disc brakes innit!


 
just out of curiosity, are these bad boys really heavy?


----------



## User6179 (24 Aug 2012)

Vichingo said:


> just out of curiosity, are these bad boys really heavy?


 
Was looking at this bike for a winter bike ,claimed 22lb excluding pedals for a medium .


----------



## Vichingo (24 Aug 2012)

Eddy said:


> Was looking at this bike for a winter bike ,claimed 22lb excluding pedals for a medium .


 
uh oh, I'll have to convert that in to kg. oops  Thanks Eddy


----------



## lb81 (29 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> So why buy a cx? Why not just buy a road bike?



It was all down to fit and intended use.

I ride 40 road miles a day for the commute. At weekends i ride a lot of trails paths and bridleways etc with lots of roads in between, so ending up with a CX which can do both all week means i can sell both my existing bikes use the CX as an all purpose 'do it all' bike and maybe have a look at a pure road fixed wheel for which i have had a hankering for years as my mtb is often run as a SS!


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2012)

lb81 said:


> I know that generally speaking Carbon race bikes are kept for fair weather sunday best, but does anyone use theirs for all year round riding and if so any problems or additional things i should consider?


There's a bloke in my club who rides one of the cheaper carbon frames all year round.


----------



## PK99 (29 Aug 2012)

Globalti said:


> I bought a Spesh Tricross disc, which looks to have a similar shape to that Boardman. I tested that but was put off by the double and the fact that it was Halfrauds. Have now used the Spesh with a rack and panniers and I was delighted with the way it all went together and rode - it makes an excellent tourer. *Not much cop as a crosser though*.


 
The tricross is no longer sold by specialized as a cyclocross bike! The Cruz is their cross bike, the tricross is tagged " multi use"


----------



## d87francis (4 Sep 2012)

lb81 said:


> The thing is I only really have the space for two bikes.


There's always space for more bikes! I have them in my porch, airing cupboard, and locked on two of the landings in the indoor stairwell of our flats against the handrail.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Sep 2012)

jayonabike said:


> The Van Nicholas Mistral is around £1600, FatBirds have some different build options starting at £1349. The Sabbath Silk Road at £1799 with Tiagra is a little over budget but worth a look.


before buying a Van Nicholas.....ask User10571. I've been amazed at the poor (first) response he got when his frame cracked. He's sorted it now, but, after this I'd never get one. The service Susie got when here cf Spesh had the same crack was first rate.


----------



## black'n'yellow (4 Sep 2012)

HLaB said:


> There's a bloke in my club who rides one of the cheaper carbon frames all year round.


 
there's a bloke I know who rides a Colnago EPS with Super Record all year round - his argument (which is not unreasonable) is that as long as the bike is looked after, nothing bad will happen...


----------

